# Weather



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Curious how the weather is in places where winter exists.I am working out of Province in Edson Alberta.Was minus 40 celcious this morning.Snapped a large chunk of steal right of our loader bucket and things got progressively worse from there.Finally they sent us back to the hotel for the day.See what tomorrow brings.Suppose to warm up, But has been pretty chilly lately.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Similar here in Saskatoon. They forecast, over -40 wind chill in the morning!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Feeling pretty balmy here at 30F.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Yah.Was just watching the weather channel.Your getting what we just had.It's warmed up to -33 lol


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

A chilly 20F in northern Indiana today. That's about -7C for our Canadian friends.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I had 18 this morning and thought that was cold, But 40 below is really cold. Burr


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

So Global Warming has caused another cold snap.







Arctic Oscillation strikes again.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I read links like this and it makes me happy that I live in San Diego CA. I grew up in Maine and I know what cold is all about. We considered it cold when it was 47 this past Saturday morning when camping. Had to turn the heat on in the camper.


----------

